# Reducing Flow on AquaClear?



## schnebbles (Jan 10, 2015)

Is it possible to reduce the flow more than the filter itself allows? I'm running it as a 2nd filter because I wanted a little more flow but I think that running it with my canister is creating too much flow overall and the fish seem to look better and more relaxed with the AC off.


----------



## Diana (Jan 14, 2010)

Not really possible to reduce the flow more than what the adjustment will do. You could add another sponge over the intake, but this does not really slow the flow much (unless you allow the sponge to get too full of debris). You could redirect the outlet so the flow is more across the water surface, or is directed back under the filter to hit the back wall of the tank. I have seen DIY solutions involving a water bottle, or pieces of acrylic, heated and bent. If you start working with a few water bottles and similar disposable things you may work out a device that works. You could probably then make it a bit more formal with some acrylic sheeting. 

Another idea: Have you tried moving the inlet and outlet of the other filter around? Or placing the AC in different parts of the tank? 
Perhaps there is a way to make the flow from either of these hit some driftwood or a rock and be diffused. This would make more turbulence, less of a stream. This is much less effective as a filter because the debris often falls out of the water before it reaches the intake of either filter.


----------



## schnebbles (Jan 10, 2015)

That's what I suspected. I was hoping someone had a brilliant idea, lol! I'll have to search that water bottle idea. I mainly wanted a little more flow for my bamboo shrimp. 

I have a sponge on it already. I have not moved it because I have a glass lid and had the area cut out for it already when I had it before the canister. 

thanks a lot! I'll do some research on that.

*** I looked and what I did was take a sponge for the filter and made a slit crosswise so it's tucked under the filter/flow. As long as it stays put, that's perfect! Not much more flow but still a little and it allows me to run the 2nd filter.


----------



## PlantedRich (Jul 21, 2010)

Stick a cork in it? 
No, really. Try sticking a cork of the right size in the intake. Then to adjust drill out gradually larger holes in the cork until you reach what is right. It could lead to noise from the impeller but then I look at corks as cheap enough to risk a failure.


----------



## schnebbles (Jan 10, 2015)

that would be a great idea too. That would still give some actual water flow. The sponge does not but I think the fish will like the sponge. I'll see how this goes and if I want more flow than the sponge, that will be my next step. Thanks!


----------



## theatermusic87 (Jun 22, 2014)

You can also lift the intake tube up off the impeller a bit... doesnt take much and it slows down pretty decntly, though its not as fast to self prime


----------



## keymastr (May 25, 2015)

try gluing a scrubby pad,(scotch brite), and leave the end a bit long to float at the top of the water. It helps to slow flow as well as redirect it to the front glass. I have also seen a cloth wristband stretched over the outflow to do the same thing.


----------



## rtfish (Oct 2, 2014)

I use a premax III filter sponge on my ac110 and do a U bend with the attachment pieces it comes with to create corners which reduces the flow. The intake comes down, elbow joint out, elbow joint up, sponge.


----------



## schnebbles (Jan 10, 2015)

Mine didn't come with pieces like that. I lifted it up a bit and I think that will be my solution. 

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## rtfish (Oct 2, 2014)

schnebbles said:


> Mine didn't come with pieces like that. I lifted it up a bit and I think that will be my solution.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


The filter max comes with the pieces. You can see the attachment in the pic on Amazon. I just turn it up like a U vs down as it is in the pic. I got mine on kensfish though. If I take it off, the filter suction and flow are insane. I lost two juvenile cory cats to the intake in the first week. Had to shut down the filter to get them off the intake.

Link: http://amzn.com/B000255OZ4

I recently added floaters, so may also try the cut up water bottle under the spillover to decrease direct flow.


----------



## schnebbles (Jan 10, 2015)

I do have a sponge filter on it so no shrimp ever get caught. 

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## talontsiawd (Oct 19, 2008)

You could just let the prefilter clog (which it will) and not clean it. I don't know the long term effects of this. I am considering trying the same, I would like to do a planted HOB but don't really want the flow. I would like a large area to plant so a nano HOB likely isn't what I want.


----------



## Clear Water (Sep 20, 2014)

How about putting a plastic bottle over the return to soften how the water returns. I did this on one my hob filter with floating plants. Cut the ends out the bottle and then slice it from top to bottom and slide it over the return. It made difference it also hard to see it being it's clear.


----------



## klibs (May 1, 2014)

+1 to putting a sponge over the output of it. I fastened a chunk of sponge over the entire output when I used to have a HOB on my display tank so the water is 'spread out' through the sponge instead of just dropping straight into the tank. The flow that HOBs create is pretty harsh because it's like pouring water from a bucket straight in your tank. With some foam/sponge on the outtake this turns into a gentle flow.


----------

